# 60,000 today?



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

We've come a long way since the Big Bang of 2005.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

tonyt said:


> We've come a long way since the Big Bang of 2005.


And many of the "die hards" are still here, eh Tony? 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

4135 of them

Dave p


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

tonyt said:


> We've come a long way since the Big Bang of 2005.


I don't know about the rest of you but there's a heck of a lot of water gone under my bridge since then, some of it quite rough .....................But I'm still here


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I am still here, swimming against the tide of time. :lol: is it really that long ago.   

cabby


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Still here - hanging around like a bad smell!!!!!

4 motorhomes and 2 wives later...........................
C


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> We've come a long way since the Big Bang of 2005


and still outstripping everyone else with 51 users joining yesterday alone, especially when compared with our nearest also-ran site which only managed to achieve 14 yesterday :lol:

See last 8 days stats of MHF Vs Also-Ran 

No.1 Site Vs Also-Ran
41 Vs 12
33 Vs 21
37 Vs 17
26 Vs 13
51 Vs 15
25 Vs 10
33 Vs 11
50 Vs 14


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

tonyt said:


> We've come a long way since the Big Bang of 2005.


I thought you were referring to the Financial meltdown.

TM


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

60,000 all paying £12.50 a year, you must be a millionaire Dave. 8O

Just thought i'd get that one in before the nutters arrive

:roll: :lol:

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

peejay said:


> 60,000 all paying £12.50 a year, you must be a millionaire Dave. 8O
> 
> Just thought i'd get that one in before the nutters arrive
> 
> :roll: :lol: Pete


I think it's only half that number actually paying Pete.

Ray.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Where are they then?

Same old regulars.

An odd apearance now and then from people who only complain of bad service, and goods wanting support from us and other forums. :wink: 

Dave p


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Yes, been a long time since Viv & I met up with Dave & Julie on Quiberon in 2004(?) - on their European tour 8) - alot have come & gone, but still quite a few oldies still around :!:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

bognormike said:


> still quite a few oldies still around :!:


I suppose I'm still a newbie, having only been here since 2006 :roll:

Gerald


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Myself, December 2003 and 300 members then, yes a long way.
Malc


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Yep in the old days (queue violin music) when there were not that many of "us" Dave and family were living in their van and he was trying to learn to surf, on a board and in water that is, as he was even then pretty good at the other type. Still don't know if he ever mastered it?


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Viv & I met up with Dave & Julie on Quiberon in 2004(?) - on their European tour


quite Mike, I remember those times well, ah bliss waking up whenever I wanted with a view out of the window overlooking sea front 



> Myself, December 2003 and 300 members then, yes a long way.


yes u were member 42 Malc 

October 10th 2003 Motorhomefacts

look at those stats:
Topics: 34 | Posts: 52 | Views: 550 | Replies: 22 | Members: 101

how times have changed see now
Topics: 90606 | Posts: 874049 | Views: 113251858 | Members: 60,000 members

!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Still don't know if he ever mastered it


lol NO not for lack of trying !


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

seeing the mention of membership numbers, mine is 206.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

175 for me I think - but not too sure (last digits of the subs number?)
C

Edit : Although the Membership List has me down as 171.....???


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Member no 185 signing in....

My first post was on 16 Feb 2004 

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-8990.html#8990

Pete


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I'm still clinging to my FMCA number F95821 joined in 1980 I think.
Now the numbers are up in the 300,000 and more.

Ray.


----------



## thelurkster (Jul 15, 2011)

i think i'm member 59325. its nice to be a newbie... i've been on the other forum i go on since 2001 and have about 13,000 posts, and i definitely think i've seen it all before. whereas on here, pretty much every thread i check is shiney and new :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

We haven't a clue what number we were, but we did join before the "BIG BANG" in 2005.

Any clues please, as to where we were before then? 

Cheers,

Jock & Rita.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Jock, you're member no 901.

Your first post was 27 Mar 2005 :wink: ...

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-45852-.html#45852

Pete


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

peejay said:


> Jock, you're member no 901.
> 
> Your first post was 27 Mar 2005 :wink: ...
> 
> ...


Many thanks for that Pete. :thumbleft: It certainly brings back good memories.

Was that before the "BIG BANG"? Doesn't time fly, eh Pete?

Best regards,

Jock


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Carl_n_Flo said:


> 175 for me I think - but not too sure (last digits of the subs number?) Edit : Although the Membership List has me down as 171.....???


I think there's a discontinuity in the membership list - maybe some members have been deleted?

If you hover your mouse cursor over the "Profile" link at the bottom of your posts, the membership number pops up at the end of the link. So you are indeed member no. 175.



peejay said:


> Member no 185 signing in


You're actually member no. 190, Pete. And Jock is member 911. Not that it really matters :roll:

I loved Jock's first post!

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I've just found my first post:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-134843.html#134843

Thanks for the idea, Pete 

Gerald


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I loved Jock's first post!


Thanks Gerald.

A bit further down on that thread, "overthehill" suggested we went to the Republic of Ireland, to avoid the pet passport rigmarole, and that's exactly what we did do the following year.  
Sadly my wee pal (the wee dug), is no longer with us to enjoy our times away in the MH. 

Cheers for now,

Jock.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

*membership*

On my profile it says I joined 1st May 2005 but the list seems to start at 9th May 2005. I joined in 2002/3 I know this because my age was 61 and I'm 70 now 

Regards,

Graham


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

*Re: membership*



zappy61 said:


> On my profile it says I joined 1st May 2005 but the list seems to start at 9th May 2005. I joined in 2002/3 I know this because my age was 61 and I'm 70 now
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Graham


Ah, but then came the Big Bang!

I think you'll find that most of the members with a May 2005 start date were actually members prior to that but we all had to re register and our start date changed.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

*Re: membership*



tonyt said:


> Ah, but then came the Big Bang!
> 
> I think you'll find that most of the members with a May 2005 start date were actually members prior to that but we all had to re register and our start date changed.


Correct.
My first post was 20-11-03 but I'm shown as joined 09-05-2005

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-6891.html#6891


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Pete / Gillian - how do you get to those posts pre-big bang? My search only goes back to there - what am I missing? :?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

bognormike said:


> Pete / Gillian - how do you get to those posts pre-big bang? My search only goes back to there - what am I missing? :?


I went into my profile and "find all posts.." Then to last post in the list.
The earliest was shown as the one I've quoted above but to be honest I thought I'd posted before that date.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks - that was what I was doing - it must have been the way Nuke recovered the database, my first post listed was after the big bang


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

well after a little digging in the database HERE Is the 1st post that exists on MHF.

Due to the crash and reconstruction Stuart and I did it doesn't index or show up ordinarily


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

:!: 

I see you had people trying to sell stuff then!

oh - why are you number 2? Who is Number 1? (shades of The Prisoner!)


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> oh - why are you number 2? Who is Number 1? (shades of The Prisoner!)


it is anonymous, just a tracking number for visitors and on some forums they allow guest posting i.e. none registered members. I think Gaia Online is one if not the largest online forum http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/ and they used to have some sort of visitor posting enabled !


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

nukeadmin said:


> I think Gaia Online is one if not the largest online forum http://www.gaiaonline.com/forum/


_Who is Online? - 12392 users. (10739 visible, 1465 hidden, 188 guests).
Gaia has 1,958,598,672 articles posted with 25,065,137 registered users.
Most users ever online was 77,655 on Mon Nov 08, 2010 12:31 am_

8O 8O Nearly 2 billion posts, and 25 million registered users 8O 8O

Gerald


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

i wander if the admin keeps getting asked how much money he makes


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

peejay said:


> 60,000 all paying £12.50 a year, you must be a millionaire Dave. 8O
> 
> Just thought i'd get that one in before the nutters arrive
> Pete


Too late pete.......Moblee's here :laughing3:

£12.50 x 60,000 = £750,000 8O

I don't know why the sub's had to go up :!: :lol:


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Just found my very first post in 2004 awwwwwwwwwwwwwww takes me back!! Have gone through another 3 motorhomes since that first post :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Have no idea what my subscriber number is but would like to know, just cos I would. Did try the lovely Geralds suggestion about profile thingy but couldn't see it. I did however discover a wee eye icon that shows you who has looked at your profile....................................


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Carol

I think you are 21 8O :? :lol: :lol:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forum-userprofile-21.html


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> I did however discover a wee eye icon that shows you who has looked at your profile....................................


Well, you learn summat new every day, I never knew you could do that.

Pete


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

clianthus said:


> I think you are 21


For the first time, I presume? 8O

Gerald


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> I did however discover a wee eye icon that shows you who has looked at your profile....................................


Ha! Cool 

Hello everyone, looking at my profile! :lol:

Gerald

Edit: I can click on the wee icon on someone else's profile, too, to see who's been snooping around (apart from me, that it :wink: )


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

How absolutely fabulous a new thing for us to play with and quite an interesting one as well methinks. Right am orf for a wee snoop de snoop snoop snoop I may be a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

carolgavin said:


> Right am orf for a wee snoop de snoop snoop snoop I may be a while :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I think we need Nuke to introduce a blocker, to stop ... ahem ... _certain_ people from oggling our precious, personal profiles.

Gerald


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Interesting!!!!!

Other than a few I recognise, all the others who have viewed my profile are completely unknown to me...............and I dont readily recognise their usernames either!!!!!!

HHHmmmmm,.......................

Big brothers and sisters are watching :? :? :? :? :? 

C


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> I did however discover a wee eye icon that shows you who has looked at your profile


added that in months ago and announced it, ah so no-one reads my announcements then


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-100572-new-enhanced-user-profile-pages.html


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

nukeadmin said:


> > I did however discover a wee eye icon that shows you who has looked at your profile
> 
> 
> added that in months ago and announced it, ah so no-one reads my announcements then


Erm nope guess not hahahahaha!! You need to do them more interestingly with sparklers and fanfares and streamers and balloons and stuff :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I missed it cos I was away in Spain 

peedee

First post was in >October 2003<

>85 Campsites added<

>300 days away< since March 2009

>55 re-fueling stops< since Oct 2009

and of course the >garage<


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I think I have managed to be the first member to thank the first post made by Nukey. This is truly an historical moment for me. I'd like to thank my Mum and Dad, Aunties and Uncles, Cousins and friends, everybody else, myself and Ben. Sorry... Amen.

I can't remember my first post or what year I started. But so little time and so much to learn. Happy Days.


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*2005*

thats strange i thought it was 2003 then the big meltdown ...or even 2002 cos thats when i thought i joined :roll:


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't know how long or how many - just like being here now!


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*2005*

Anybody else remember the big meltdown and or how tall is your m home lol


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*2005Y*

Yo Pusser :roll: how be you :lol:


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

*2003*

YO PEEDEE I knew i hadn't forgotten and got it wrong, yay......


----------

